# What DAC should I buy for a very Hi-end Hi-Fi system?



## ngkwunwah (Jun 17, 2013)

My father is a classical audiophile for many years. So far he is so resistant to CAS. He has his very hi-end amp & speakers. I’d like to introduce him CAS. So I need to buy a DAC for him. Is M2Tech Young suitable for him in this case? Or any other idea? Price doesn’t matter. But I risk that if I buy an expensive one, and he still so resistant on lossless file. If I buy the M2Tech DAC for him, do I still need to buy a power supply for the DAC? He likes listening classical musics and he uses windows system. Thank you very much.


----------



## jihadjoe (Jun 17, 2013)

I'd go to an audio review site for this sort of thing.
http://www.stereophile.com/content/2012-recommended-components-digital-processors


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 17, 2013)

what's your budget?
there's plenty of DAC's to choose from


----------



## Frederik S (Jun 18, 2013)

Depends greatly on what type of sound and feature set your dad is after! Is 2 channel enough? pass through to other systems?

Anyhow the ODAC is an excellent choice for a Windows system, you just need to find an implementation with your desired connectivity.


----------



## qubit (Jun 18, 2013)

I appreciate high quality sound too and it's surprising how much difference changing a small component of your system can make.

I just stay with two channel sound and high quality speakers.

What's CAS btw?


----------

